# Bad laryngitis & nasal drip?



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

anyone prone to laryngitis, sores, sore throats & long-lasting nasal drip should beware, because *RAW* onions & garlic might cause this reaction in people prone to dryness & dry mouth (like me).So, the next time any of you get a cold preceded by BAD sore throat, think back to whether you ate any oniony salads or garlicky pickles ETC. prior to getting that cold. You may not even realize your cold may have been due to that.For more detail, get a load of the garlic site in my signature.


----------

